# Study material for Power PE NY



## Kam (Jan 5, 2016)

Just passed by FE in July, now trying to gather material and study for April PE Power. Few of my colleagues have given me few suggestions from their experience but the cost of buying all they suggested are monumental. I am afraid to ask but is there a guide+practice booklet that kind a one stop shop? Money is tight so I am trying to purchase only items that are necessary for me to effectively study. any suggestions?


----------



## DistCoop (Jan 6, 2016)

I just passed in October.  I used The Electrical Engineer's Guide to Passing the Power PE Exam by Graffeo, the NEC, the NCEES practice exam booklet, and the Spin-Up practice exam booklet.  Then a handful of textbooks I already had.  The Camara study manual is full of good information, but it's too broad.  I bought that $200 book and didn't even bring it to the exam.

Definitely recommend the four books I mentioned.  Taking practice exams is essential too.  That, in addition to whatever power reference texts you already have, oughta be sufficient.


----------



## DistCoop (Jan 6, 2016)

I'll also recommend you take the Spin-Up practice exams before the NCEES.  The NCEES was better and more representative of the test in my opinion.  Better to get a feel for test taking with the lesser quality practice sheets and save the better sheets for when you're in your final days of studying.


----------



## Kovz (Jan 20, 2016)

*Invest in yourself.*  

Spend the money and whatever it takes to pass the exam.  It's worth in the long run.  Especially when you get a job because you're a PE and it pays wells over your career.


----------

